# Moab Daily



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

It's running about 21000 cfs right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

It will be pretty exciting at that level, but there is a mellow stretch if you put in at take out beach and go downstream from there. I could link up w you if you want a friend to SUP.


----------



## Hatch (Dec 16, 2010)

What about from Hittle Bottom to Take-Out Beach? From what I've read it's just a bunch of larger wave trains, stout eddy fences and a notable hole on the right side of White's.


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

I am sure people are doing it. Bring a drysuit and a leash and expect to have some fun. You can skirt sides and always get down to your knees. I did the grand this Jan and we had a 17 year old who boggie boarded every rapid. I was thinking about rigging an inflatable kayak seat on my SUP for high water daily trips and use a kayak paddle, then the dog could go.


----------



## Noah T (Aug 17, 2014)

Just ran it in a kayak over the weekend. New rapid was definitely the crux of the run. Stay left in whites and you'll be fine 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

New Rapid and Rocky Rapid are no joke on an SUP when it's running high. New's wave trains culminate in a massive whirlpool that are no problem for a raft or kayak but serious on an SUP. Likewise, the entire right side of Rocky Rapid is undercut with strong swirly currents. Had a friend on an SUP there last year at high water (29K if I recall) who fell off her board and went for a long, deep, scary swim. All was well in the end but it taught me a lesson about easy runs in high water. Treat it like any other flood stage run. It's not the usual booze cruise at these levels on an SUP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

*hhhmmmm......*

Just looked at it yesterday... it will be a fast run! I do that stretch a lot and on the current flow at the New Rapid etc it would be intimidating. Most beaches are underwater as you can imagine and its flowing fast. Like another said, below Take Out Beach your good.


----------



## Strieby (Jan 1, 2014)

Aknoff said:


> New Rapid and Rocky Rapid are no joke on an SUP when it's running high. New's wave trains culminate in a massive whirlpool that are no problem for a raft or kayak but serious on an SUP. Likewise, the entire right side of Rocky Rapid is undercut with strong swirly currents. Had a friend on an SUP there last year at high water (29K if I recall) who fell off her board and went for a long, deep, scary swim. All was well in the end but it taught me a lesson about easy runs in high water. Treat it like any other flood stage run. It's not the usual booze cruise at these levels on an SUP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Even in a raft. We ran it at 25,000 and the wave train at New dumped us into the whirling eddy on the left. As I got into position to peel out in the current the eddy line surged and nearly flipped my 15' raft, had to high side to keep it from going over. But that's what I was thinking...grocery run no big deal whoops. The same day my mother in law flipped her IK on the right side of Rocky rapid and went into a whirl pool beneath the rock overhang on that side she had a deep long swim there. But it looks like levels are dropping now.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

So where is the New Rapid on the daily? Sounds like we got one up on the Yampa too.

We had a day camping at (Whites?) a beach at the tail of a rapid with a big hole at the top and a small cliff on the right. With three humans and a dog and a 5 gal micro-keg on a 14 footer my judgement got the best of me and we went around it on purpose and pulled onto the beach for camp. We spent the afternoon pulling in the gear and swimmers we could and finishing that micro-keg off. Great carnage day. Level was 15K, seems like that hole is there from there on up. 

Levels are dropping now because of another cold front slowing it down again, snow is still accumulating. There is lot of water left in the high country and it is only just now starting to melt. Looking at another father's day peak on the Ark.

High water doesn't know what Class II means so gear up, keep some semblance of sobriety, and pay attention!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

"New" rapid on the daily stretch is the one just above the orchard, there is a rock wall on the left, a tongue down the middle, and some boulders/ holes to the sides. the river curves left after wards, with surging eddy's to the sides at higher flows. This one has been there for some time.( I don't know of another new rapid on this section, if anyone else does, please pipe up!)

As you saw, whites f's up so many unwary boaters!!
FYI, I think it is illegal to bring kegs into Utah, so heads up.

Still tons of snow in the mountains where I live  , Glad you had a good trip do step!


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*map of moab daily*

Here is a map to make it easy to see the rapids on the Daily. http://www.blm.gov/style/medialib/blm/ut/moab_fo/maps/0.Par.30889.File.dat/MoabDailyMap.pdf


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

mattman said:


> As you saw, whites f's up so many unwary boaters!!
> FYI, I think it is illegal to bring kegs into Utah, so heads up.


It was Utah beer!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

mattman said:


> FYI, I think it is illegal to bring kegs into Utah, so heads up.


Yep, a crappy law that limits beer to two liters or less. Sucks and I believe its rigidly enforced. 



> *May I purchase beer in kegs so that I can serve beer on draft rather than in bottles or cans?*
> Utah has a keg beer law that prohibits anyone other than a licensed beer retailer from possessing beer (3.2%) in containers larger than two liters. Thus, if you want to serve beer on draft, you will have to obtain a temporary beer permit for the sale and service of beer.


If I understand it correctly its a Class B misdemeanor punishable by six months in jail along with hefty fines.

I think it will be 5-10 years before Utah's liquor laws change and even then I bet the interstate component will always be on the conservative side.

Phillip


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

restrac2000 said:


> Yep, a crappy law that limits beer to two liters or less. Sucks and I believe its rigidly enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is a big deal on powell with people driving motor boats drunk, but has anyone ever been cited just rafting a mellow stretch. i could see if there was an accident that was alcohol involved for sure. Just curious if there are river rangers actively seeking people who are enjoying some beer on the dailey?? I remember in 2008 when rangers were lurking in the dark around campfires at bradfield bridge on dolores smelling for pot to bust the pot smokers, guess that practice is history now, lol.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have never heard of the BLM actively enforcing such laws in Utah without significant cause. I just know of state and local police enforcing it, especially during transport. Moab has been the scene of many announced and unplanned (at least to my knowledge) enforcement road blocks. Considering the current temperament of Utah to substances in general I would not bring kegs or the like into Utah from the Colorado side. Utah isn't playing well with others right now and they especially have their hackles up about legalization. Green plates beware on their way to Utah, especially if coming from the south side into Grand County.

Phillip


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

With the water so high on the Daily, plus the holiday crowds, I had a good time last few days boating the 2 sections below the "daily" and both are great for SUP, IK or family boating w young kids as there are no rapids. Went from the highway bridge boat ramp about 15-16 miles by raft w friends in about 5 hour float time to potash. This section was very scenic w birds, several arches and the vertical desert varnish covered walls below the portal with an option to pull out about 4 miles earlier at the Gold Bar campground beach. Today, I went from "take out beach" down to Granstaff campground, about a 6 mile trip, perfect for a half day SUP trip. I saw a bighorm sheep about half way down, just hanging out watching me watch him, too cool! There is no really good takeout till you go 3 more miles down to the bridge, so I just found a small trail up the embankment. Some people go SUP from take out or sandy beach to the beach located 1/2 mile below Hals Campground as another option. Fun to get on some other sections that do not see many people w the water high. Hope this might help others looking for some easy sections to SUP.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Update on the Moab daily. Our group did a Dewey Bridge to Takeout beach overnighter this past weekend. Camped at Onion Creek. Flow was 25000ish. Pretty straight forward stuff, but slightly larger wave trains. White's was a snooze unless you ran far right for some action. The eddy on the left at New (aka Cloudburst, aka Orchard) was strong & swirley. Best not to venture into it if possible, but fairly easy to exit at the bottom of it as the river curves to the right. Pretty Dang Hot, with a 5:30am wake-up call thunder storm complete with lightning and thunder. Very busy at the take-out. Fun times were had by all.


----------

